# Lost Navigation in Frontpage



## DaveEyes (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a web site that I look after and I use Frontpage 2000.
I have just opened it up and found that the Navigation has all been lost. All I see is a single page named 'home'
I there anyway to get this back without having to manually set it all up again?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

and welcome to the Forum

Cick on the folder to see if you have another web you can use


----------



## DaveEyes (Mar 14, 2009)

Not sure what you mean Rich. I open the web in Frontpage and all the Navigation detail has gone. Is there a way to get this back?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Either click on the folder in the tool bar or click File Open to see if you have another web file


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the navigation still present on the live site? and missing from the copy on your computer?

If that is the case then just move the files on your PC to a temporary area and pull all the files back from the live server. Then work on those.

If this isn't the case try to be a bit more explicit with your problem and post the url.


----------

